# Time frame once your application is with the Entry Clearance Manager?



## susanbarron (Jul 8, 2014)

I know every situation is unique & a specific time is hard to determine as the "norm", but once your application is in the hands of the Entry Clearance Manager, should you be nearing the end of this grueling process?

I received this email this morning:

Dear Mrs Barron,

I can confirm that we have now resolved the issue regarding the routing of your application and are now in a position to begin the assessment of your application.

QUESTIONS TO ANSWER (which I did immediately). 

As soon as we receive this information from you we will undertake a full consideration of your application.

Regards,
########
Entry Clearance Manager

Part of me feels hopeful that a decision will be made shortly, but I've come to realize that NOTHING happens as one would hope OR shortly. 

Any advice / comments are welcome ;-)


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

They play fast and loose with language. An application being "processed" seems to mean that someone has sorted the application and made it ready for the ECO to asses it, however it then goes into the queue for 5-? weeks.

People have received emails saying their application is being assessed, and then told much later that it was still in the queue.

What is your timeline? You have a better chance of it being real if you are at week 16 non-priority or week 5 priority measured from date of application arrival in Sheffield.


----------



## susanbarron (Jul 8, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> They play fast and loose with language. An application being "processed" seems to mean that someone has sorted the application and made it ready for the ECO to asses it, however it then goes into the queue for 5-? weeks. People have received emails saying their application is being assessed, and then told much later that it was still in the queue. What is your timeline? You have a better chance of it being real if you are at week 16 non-priority or week 5 priority measured from date of application arrival in Sheffield.


Application was completed on 16 May. Upgraded to Priority on 4 July. I'm 9 weeks in, with 2.5 weeks being after the Priority upgrade


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

susanbarron said:


> Application was completed on 16 May. Upgraded to Priority on 4 July. I'm 9 weeks in, with 2.5 weeks being after the Priority upgrade


That sounds promising... Fingers and thumbs crossed that you hear soon!


----------



## susanbarron (Jul 8, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> That sounds promising... Fingers and thumbs crossed that you hear soon!


Thanks, Pallykin!
I've been living with my parents for the past 4 months and I'm sooooooooooo ready to be reunited with my hubby again! Oh, and I might add that my 3 children & 2 dogs have also been residing with my parents 😬 lol


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In that case you may have to wait about 3 more weeks to hear from them again.
The way it normally works is pretty soon after your packet arrives in Sheffield (or other processing centre), a staff member (usually assistant ECO) opens it and arranges your documents in certain order. If at that time they spot omissions, they will let you know and request you submit the missing documents - usually scanned and attached to email to save time. Then it goes in the queue for ECOs to look at, either priority or non-priority.


----------



## susanbarron (Jul 8, 2014)

Joppa said:


> In that case you may have to wait about 3 more weeks to hear from them again. The way it normally works is pretty soon after your packet arrives in Sheffield (or other processing centre), a staff member (usually assistant ECO) opens it and arranges your documents in certain order. If at that time they spot omissions, they will let you know and request you submit the missing documents - usually scanned and attached to email to save time. Then it goes in the queue for ECOs to look at, either priority or non-priority.


So, the priority applications head to the front of the queue at this point? I paid for the priority upgrade.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it goes to the place in the queue based on the date you upgraded it, so for 4th July. You are still at the same place in the priority queue, so you didn't lose or gain anything.


----------



## susanbarron (Jul 8, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I think it goes to the place in the queue based on the date you upgraded it, so for 4th July. You are still at the same place in the priority queue, so you didn't lose or gain anything.


Okay, I gotcha. My application was in limbo due to the biometrics mess up, so I'm quite thankful I upgraded to Priority bc it was after that I received my first bit of communication. At least I know it's not just lost on someone's desk...


----------

